# How many methods can you average sub15 with?



## DavidWoner (Sep 7, 2011)

Inspired by Kir's recent video, but more specifically this post by qq. For the poll I just mean average of 12, but if you are globally sub15 or not with a particular method please say so in a post.

I am not differentiating between similar methods, so CFOP/CFCE/CFOP-based MGLS/CFOP-based ZB etc all count as the same method. 

I am globally sub15 with CFOP, and have achieved a sub15 avg12 with roux, hovering around 16 globally. My ZZ should soon be sub15 as well.


----------



## irontwig (Sep 7, 2011)

None, :'C, but sub-30 htm single on all except ZZ though.


----------



## 5BLD (Sep 7, 2011)

Roux average 12-13 sec; freefop sometimes sub-15 but usually around the 16-17 area.

GOGO ROUX


----------



## porkynator (Sep 7, 2011)

CFOP and ZZ (ZZ-VH)


----------



## RyanReese09 (Sep 7, 2011)

CFOP, and ZZ is getting extremely close as well.

Haven't tried to sub15 any other methods.


----------



## Sebastien (Sep 7, 2011)

what I don't like about the poll is, that is doesn't provide an answer to the question in this thread's topic :S


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Sep 7, 2011)

Well, I counted FreeFOP as a variant of CFOP so I didn't vote that as well... so I guess I can sub15 two methods.


----------



## qqwref (Sep 7, 2011)

Only one  I have sub-18 averages on like 4 others though, so I'm not too far from adding some.


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 7, 2011)

Sébastien_Auroux said:


> what I don't like about the poll is, that is doesn't provide an answer to the question in this thread's topic :S


 
Excellent point, I have edited the poll to include options for both questions, though those who have already voted cannot go back and add their answers to the second part.


----------



## cubersmith (Sep 7, 2011)

Sébastien_Auroux said:


> what I don't like about the poll is, that is doesn't provide an answer to the question in this thread's topic :S


 
haha, good point.


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 7, 2011)

Two, but i think I could push it up to five with some practise.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Sep 7, 2011)

One (CFOP). But I'm have sub 20 averages of 12 with CFOP, Roux, Petrus, and ZZ. Roux, Petrus, and ZZ are all around 18-21 globally.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 7, 2011)

two, I can push for 3.
Petrus, Roux CFOP.


----------



## jrb (Sep 7, 2011)

None


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 8, 2011)

CFOP; I know both ZZ and Roux but never really put any effort into getting fast with either.


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Sep 8, 2011)

Roux consistently, Freefop occasionally (I think I've had 1 sub-15 ao12 with it).


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 8, 2011)

Whoever posted four or more should post proof


----------



## Cheese11 (Sep 8, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> Whoever posted four or more should post proof


 
Didn't you post the 20 methods under seconds on Youtube? I thought it was pretty cool.


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 9, 2011)

ya me2


----------



## Dene (Sep 9, 2011)

One


----------



## DRAGON_RYU (Sep 9, 2011)

Only CFOP


----------



## cubeflip (Sep 9, 2011)

wow 50% of ppl not sub-15 at all. U NOOBS!!!! No, I don't hate noobs.


----------



## qqwref (Sep 9, 2011)

It's 2 now


----------



## umyeahhi (Sep 10, 2011)

None


----------



## a small kitten (Sep 10, 2011)

Just ZZ


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 10, 2011)

CFOP, and about 15-16 ZZ global, I haven't, but if I did 20 odd solves I'm sure I could sub 15.


----------



## uberCuber (Sep 10, 2011)

Just CFOP right now. I feel like I could get ZZ relatively quickly if I wasn't too lazy to actually work on it.


----------

